# Funny questions from non-herp keepers.



## Sidonia (Mar 17, 2010)

I always get a chuckle remembering my workmates asking me questions about my snakes. :lol: 

The two that stand out are:

"Do you smack them if they bite you?"
"Do they play with you?"

Also I'll never forget the day I showed my nanna, who I was living with at the time, my snake's poo (it was giant) and she was so surprised and asked "What is that? Did Mesaana do that?!" confused by her shock I replied "Yeah.. It's her poo, Why?" to which she replied "I didn't even realised they did poos!".

Share your amusing questions/stories from the uninformed!


----------



## slim6y (Mar 17, 2010)

Do they come when you call them....


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 17, 2010)

Of course theres always the -

"What kind of snake is that?" 
"It's a so and so python" 
"What happens if it bites you? You'll die!"
"No its a python"
"Do they not bite?"
"No, they are not venomous"
"How do you know?"
"I give up."

I've also had a few people ask why I bother to feed them rats when I could just feed them my dinner scraps or catch bugs for them outside 

Then theres the venomous snake stories that they've heard from a friend of a friend....they are out to kill us in anyway they can! lol

OR 

How do they know that your calling them if you don't name them?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 17, 2010)

The most common I've had are 
Do they fight (they assume they're all housed together), 
Do I just let them roam the house, 
Do they bite, 
What does their poo look like. 

I had a well meaning, but misguided mate give me a rat the other day. He caught it next to his aviaries (he breeds budgies), said it was a bit sluggish so he wasn't sure if it had gotten into the baits or not. Despite my protests he insisted I take it, so I got it home (by this stage it had died & was put in the freezer for me), & I chucked it straight into the wheelie bin (lucky it was bin night). I told him thanks but don't bother saving rats for me, I have plenty of stock.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 17, 2010)

ok i have a winner here....this was from a 21 yr old female visitor to my house.."But arent ALL snakes venemous"....?? wth?..yes she really thought all the snakes in the world are venemous...sigh. schools must be doing a great job..what happened to handle a snake day at school!..remember that.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2010)

My real estate agent asked if they take....great chunks out of you when they bite you.....I had to explain that they eat their food whole, and don't actually bite pieces out of their food.


----------



## naledge (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had so many friends ask me:

"is it poisonous?"

When I respond with:

"Don't worry, I'm not planning to eat it"

They just stare blankly.


----------



## jase_ale (Mar 17, 2010)

In response to sockpuppet:

You are not alone here. People keep asking me why i just can't catch rats for my snake instead of buying them, and when i explain to them that you don't know what diseases wild ones have, their typical response is "Well wild ones dont die from eating them"


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 17, 2010)

naledge said:


> I've had so many friends ask me:
> "is it poisonous?"
> When I respond with:
> "Don't worry, I'm not planning to eat it"
> They just stare blankly.



HAHAHAHA! That's great :lol:


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 17, 2010)

naledge said:


> I've had so many friends ask me:
> 
> "is it poisonous?"
> 
> ...



:lol::lol: I love it!!!
I'm gonna use that one next hahaha

The usual, 

Does it bite
Is it poisonous
Will it kill you if it bites you
Do they fight
Being in your room do they size you up to eat you when your sleeping
Just feed it bugs
Why buy it when you can catch them and put it in a tank
Arent you scared??!!??
They dont need heat
I caught one do you want it?
Do they glow? <---- yepp, been asked that...

At least some people like to say my snakes are pretty when they meet them


----------



## Choco (Mar 17, 2010)

And there's always the story someone tells you when they find out you have snakes. You know the one they heard of, about the lady who's snake was lying straight along the bed next to her and the vet told her it was sizing her up to eat her....Muppets...

EDIT:


herpsrule said:


> :lol::lol:
> Being in your room do they size you up to eat you when your sleeping


Beat me to it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

can they get out? seems to be the one most people ask me


----------



## Exile182 (Mar 17, 2010)

was gonna say that one too, 

we get that every time we have a party or get together, worst one is we have a sign out the front for comical purposes, its designed like a beware of dog sign, but says beware of snakes, and we get people who stand at the stairs yelling out, "is it safe to come up", when we say its fine, we get "Oh do you leave the snakes roam the house?, its very dangerous keeping them......."

At least it stops a lot of sales people coming around tho!


----------



## spydalover (Mar 17, 2010)

one of my teachers asked me do you have a snake?
yeah 
what type?
childrens python
is it poisonous?
no
so does it have fangs?


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 17, 2010)

"why do you have to thaw the rats, wouldn't it be easier to feed them frozen " :shock:


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 17, 2010)

schizmz said:


> ok i have a winner here....this was from a 21 yr old female visitor to my house.."But arent ALL snakes venemous"....?? wth?..yes she really thought all the snakes in the world are venemous...sigh.


 
I once spoke to a lady around the same age as me (35), that had never heard of a python!! I still cant get my head around that!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 17, 2010)

herpsrule said:


> I caught one do you want it?


Actually yeah I forgot about that one. Nearly always concerning local blue tongues (Easterns). Then there's the usual follow up questions (& answers) after I politely refuse.
But it might have been run over/attacked/mowed etc
> They seem to have survived in suburbia for a long time now, I think they're coping OK, let the poor thing go
But you don't have to tell the authorities you have it
> Doesn't matter, I'm not going to risk the consequences of an off-licence animal, you should probably let the poor thing go.
I haven't seen one here before, I thought it might be a pet & couldn't survive in the wild
> Nah it'll be right. I reckon you should let the poor thing go.

That kind of thing.


----------



## euphorion (Mar 17, 2010)

whats a vent?
it's where the poo, among other things
wait, they poo?
*mutter*


----------



## chondrogreen (Mar 17, 2010)

Question: Do you keep snakes?
Answer NO

I try to keep it pretty confidential, although everyone knows I do lol


----------



## schizmz (Mar 17, 2010)

serpenttongue said:


> I once spoke to a lady around the same age as me (35), that had never heard of a python!! I still cant get my head around that!


 
And yet they can figure out how to swallow after chewing...amazing


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 17, 2010)

whats it worth???

"bout 5 grand"

"5000 GRAND!!!!!!!!:shock::shock::shock: your an idiot!"

and

"i know where theres heaps of them, will the pet shop buy them?"


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

da_donkey said:


> whats it worth???
> 
> "bout 5 grand"
> 
> ...


 

Hahaha I get that one alot too :lol:


----------



## jesskie (Mar 17, 2010)

**shows friend beardie in tank** friend says "omg how do you hold him?.. is'nt he poisonous he has spikes like that puffer fish"...


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 17, 2010)

naledge said:


> I've had so many friends ask me:
> 
> "is it poisonous?"
> 
> ...


 
That's such a dad joke, I am SO using it next time. Usually it's the 

''is it poisonous?''

''It's a python''

''yeah but is it poisonous?''

I was positive that it's common knowledge that pythons are not poisonous.



herpsrule said:


> I caught one do you want it?
> Do they glow? <---- yepp, been asked that...


 
Do you think perhaps they were thinking like with scorpions under blacklights? That's the first thing that came to my mind.



Jaxrtfm said:


> "why do you have to thaw the rats, wouldn't it be easier to feed them frozen " :shock:


 
You mean I've been eating my frozen dinners wrong all this time?! :shock:

That kind of reminds me of another thing, when people ask what do I feed him and I say I use frozen rats or quails, people seem to always assume I actually feed them to him FROZEN, and I'm always being 'corrected'.

Another thing that kind of dumbfounded me was when someone asked me (when I'd ran out of food for my Monty boo) if perhaps I could feed him some hard boiled eggs... :|


----------



## Twoton (Mar 17, 2010)

A third-grader during one of the snake talks I give in Taiwanese elementary schools: "How do those little vipers get those big frogs down the gullet? Do they shove 'em in with their tails?"

That's why I give these talks


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2010)

My friend asked how much I paid for "Barrie"...my Stimmie. I said...about, 450...she thought I meant $4.50.....gee that's cheap she says. NO....I said, $450.00.....OH she says !!!! But then I explained that people pay more money for dogs and cats, it made sense to her.


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 17, 2010)

my mate thinks that all snakes are "cobras".


----------



## Origamislice (Mar 17, 2010)

ive had people freak out when the snake flicks its tounge cause they thought that they "sting" you with their tounge... one question i've had is "can you train them to poo in 1 place?"


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 17, 2010)

Not so much a question as a conversation

Me: I got my first python on the weekend and he bit me!!
Friend: How long were you in hospital for? You could have died!!
Me:...Sorry? 
Friend: How much anti-venom stuff did you have to have?
Me: What? Python's aren't venomous
Friend: Yes, they are, all snakes are venomous

I then had to explain that pythons are not venomous etc


----------



## MrHappy (Mar 20, 2010)

I get a lot of questions/comments from the students who visit us.
"Don't act scared because it can smell your fear and it'll bite you"
"Snakes chase you"
and the python lying beside a friend of there's 'sizing' them up to eat.
But the best one I got was from a lady at work who wanted to know if they have a brain.
My mother-in-law OFTEN asks if mine are venomous. Every time I tell her they're not and each time she follows that with, "Not at all? Not just a little bit?"


----------



## danp85 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm often asked if my snake loves me yet.


----------



## maanz641 (Mar 20, 2010)

ive had the ,,,how do you know its not venomous ,pythons cross breed with vens so they still look like pythons but can kill ya ,haahaa yea i know , what tha ??? haahaa


----------



## ChrisZhang (Mar 20, 2010)

I get the, "is it venomous?" 
I say, "yes"
end of story


----------



## cris (Mar 20, 2010)

Some of my more stupid mates amuse themsleves by making my treesnakes strike, i tell them to put some chicken necks in their pants and walk in the spencers enclosure if they want to witness a feeding reaction...

Sorry thats not a funny question, a funny question would be is venom, poison?


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 20, 2010)

I was just asked if bats got along with snakes


----------



## Andrais (Mar 20, 2010)

'is it poisionus'---' how do you hold it, i see steve irwin pick them up by the tail!'----'did you know....( some crappy untrue fact)----' how much did it cost? anwser:$$$ ' OMFG! that is such a rip off! just go into the bush and get one'----'OMG its slimy! -___- no its not....'---- 'what do they feel like'----' does it sleep with you (shock)!!!----'whts the most place it hurts when it bit u??? anwser: it didn't hurt, my snake is the size of a large worm 'but its got fangs!!!! it will like sink into your skin and u'd have to pull it off and it will like rip your skin and you'd be in alot of pain, also its poisionus..." idiot!


----------



## Omgitschris (Mar 20, 2010)

its funny when people hear i keep them in my bedroom, they instantly ask "What if it gets out and eats you while your sleeping ?!", i hate explaining obvious stuff, so nowadays i just pretend i dont hear most the nonsense that comes out from them.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Mar 20, 2010)

> I was positive that it's common knowledge that pythons are not poisonous.


I thought it was common knowledge no snakes are poisonous.


----------



## greeny1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Omgitschris said:


> its funny when people hear i keep them in my bedroom, they instantly ask "What if it gets out and eats you while your sleeping ?!", i hate explaining obvious stuff, so nowadays i just pretend i dont hear most the nonsense that comes out from them.


 
not so far fetched, i also keep all my snakes in my bedroom, one day i upgraded my blonde macs to new tubs and didnt realise the gap betweent the lid. the female got out and i didnt know she was missing as she must ahve got out when i went to bed. at about 4.00am i felt something sharp on my chin, turns out the blone mac got out at night, climbed up my bed and bit my face. wierd or what? i alwasy remember my nan saying "dont keep snakes in your room theyll get out and bite you". i always said that they catn get out and even if it did it wouldnt bite me. LOL


----------



## bigi (Mar 20, 2010)

im sure everyone gets this question but it hasnt been noted.

But why do you have snakes?


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 20, 2010)

I know this isn't really anything to do with the topic, but it really frustrates me when people are revolted by him and say he's disgusting.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 20, 2010)

Amy22 - I just say to people "Well, YOU have kids..."


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 23, 2010)

wow  some of this stuff I surprisingly havn't come across YET (even though it's no surprise it would be asked...), but for the majority of it all, all of us herp keepers have had something stupid asked to some degree. I just wish that one day people wouldn't be so ignorant and actually know SOMETHING about them! Wouldn't that be the life lol


----------



## slim6y (Mar 23, 2010)

antaresia_boy said:


> I thought it was common knowledge no snakes are poisonous.



This is so not true - I know of a s snake that entered a cyanide factory, smeared itself in cyanide and then went for a leisurely stroll in the bush killing many innocent animals....

That snake was highly poisonous...

I think it's very common for people to confuse or misuse English in many ways - and venomous and poisonous are common misuses....


----------



## herptrader (Mar 23, 2010)

The one that threw me was a comment by a couple of female friends of my son to which he had been showing our frogs and some children's pythons:


> This house is like a, a, a holiday park!



it was just so out of left field... and you could hear the excitement in her voice as she said it.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

i'm allways asked weather my snakes can smell fear" and if they can will they bite...idotis.
but mostley is it venomous


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 23, 2010)

antaresia_boy said:


> I thought it was common knowledge no snakes are poisonous.


 


slim6y said:


> This is so not true - I know of a s snake that entered a cyanide factory, smeared itself in cyanide and then went for a leisurely stroll in the bush killing many innocent animals....
> 
> That snake was highly poisonous...
> 
> I think it's very common for people to confuse or misuse English in many ways - and venomous and poisonous are common misuses....


 
Oh well if we are going to be little miss technical 

I do know the difference between toxins and poisons, one's made by critters, etc. and the other isn't, I learnt all about it in critter school last year... I just don't put my knowledge to good use... :?



Rahni29 said:


> Amy22 - I just say to people "Well, YOU have kids..."


 
So very true...


----------



## mike72 (Mar 23, 2010)

I once got asked by someone wanting to get a snake whether they could feed it the same food that they feed their yabbie.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 23, 2010)

captive_fairy said:


> I was just asked if bats got along with snakes


ha, they sure do get along great. Just ask micro bats how well they get along with Anteresia, or fruit bats with scrubbies or coastals 
Python tackles fruit bat | Sunshine Coast Pets | Animal and Dog News in Sunshine Coast | The Sunshine Coast Daily


----------



## slim6y (Mar 23, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Oh well if we are going to be little miss technical
> 
> I do know the difference between toxins and poisons, one's made by critters, etc. and the other isn't, I learnt all about it in critter school last year... I just don't put my knowledge to good use... :?
> 
> ...



I won Miss Technical 2009 and I'm in the fore-running for the title again in 2010 - if I win Miss Technical 2010 I'll be the first person to win twice in a row since the event began! 

Personally - I think I've got a lot of competition - and English Nazis commonly win it. As I am not really an English Nazi I don't stand a chance...


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 23, 2010)

slim6y said:


> I won Miss Technical 2009 and I'm in the fore-running for the title again in 2010 - if I win Miss Technical 2010 I'll be the first person to win twice in a row since the event began!
> 
> Personally - I think I've got a lot of competition - and English Nazis commonly win it. As I am not really an English Nazi I don't stand a chance...


 
Everyone at APS wishes you the best of luck. We believe in you!

*cue motivational music* 

''I believe I can fly, I believe I can touch the sky,
think about it every night and day, spread my wings and fly away...''


----------



## slim6y (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you for your warm wishes and sing-a-long song.... I know I can do it... I believe!


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been asked......do all snakes have forked tongues ??


----------



## ShadowDragon (Mar 23, 2010)

I didn't get this one directly but a friend was asked what the difference between pythons and snakes is. 

Another friend refused to stay here because she thought the elapids would come upstairs when it rained - apparently we let them roam free in the room they're in. 

I've been told by a 15 year old girl that she de-fanged her pet brown herself. She called it a King Brown, and then told me where she found it. Turned out to be a place well away from Mulga areas.

I've lost count of the number of times I've been asked if I'm worried the pythons will eat the kids or strangle us in our sleep. Or people haven't wanted to come inside in case the step on a snake, or one jumps out at them. Again, it appears all the animals are let to run wild in the house. 

If I hear someone ask if pythons are venomous one more time I think I may spontaneously combust. I know people who don't keep snakes don't necessarily know much about them, but still.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 23, 2010)

we should all snake proof our houses and let venomous pythons roam our houses free to eat and crap on whoever the like.


Will


----------



## Hominid (Mar 23, 2010)

i always answer the venomous question with " well, it's the most venomous pythons in the world". 

what about, is it true they can bite you ten times in a second?


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 23, 2010)

i have been asked the most retarded questions

' wow your geckos are so cute, will they eat goldfish food ? '

' do all blue tongues have blue tongues, coz i saw a lizard the other day and it didnt have a blue tongue ' 

' can u die if a lizard licks you ? '

' wil snakes eat potatoes coz my parents have lots of them and i want a snake ? '

' are water dragons really _dragons_ ? '

thats all i can remember, will let u know if i remember more lol


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 23, 2010)

How many times have I heard a friend say that someone they knew kept a snake in the bath...

And once I had all my cousins over (apparently I'm awesome because I'm an adult but I'm still totally into cartoons and sleepovers and cubby houses). They all wanted me to take out Monty boo out and one of my cousins (well he's a 'sort of' cousin) proceeded to give a lecture on how Monty can smell fear, and while I was holding Monty he slipped and nearly fell (if it wasnt wasn't for my amazing catch, all caught on camera), but he was totally fine of course because 'snakes can jump'. Yes thank you for all your advice, for I do not know anything about snakes, I just caught Monty in the bush and keep him in the bath and feed him mice that I killed with rat bait.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 23, 2010)

Just got asked this on another forum.


> another thing I would like to ask....I have been told to always wear a hat in summer, not only for sun protection, but if I come across a snake, I should toss the hat to distract the snake so I can get away, will this work?


lol


----------



## percey39 (Mar 23, 2010)

some of these are classics. I cant beat any of them. One thing for sure if you want to make sure your inlaws never come around get snakes. They really hate that and wont even get out of the car in the driveway hahaha.


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 23, 2010)

''another thing I would like to ask....I have been told to always wear a hat in summer, not only for sun protection, but if I come across a snake, I should toss the hat to distract the snake so I can get away, will this work?''

Who would be so heartless to sacrafice a hat like that?!


----------



## bfg23 (Mar 23, 2010)

hows the croc going?

once people find out I have the croc they feel the need to ask me every single time they see me just 'How's the croc going?" 
Im not sure how much people expect a croc to do or grow in a week, but it really does nothing.

People always ask why the snakes never move....during the day.


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have people always ask me about Monty too, I mean literally people I haven't spoken to in years, like some disant relative at a familty party, will ask me about him. I just stand there blankly and think 'how do you even KNOW about him?'.


----------



## nabu120 (Mar 23, 2010)

got a pearler last night from my mates girlfriend, he has a couple of snakes of his own too, she asked me "if i wear latex gloves do you think it'll help my fear of snakes and ill be able to hold them? you know so i cant feel them on my skin" lol

i didnt kno what to say all i could do was sit and stare at her blankly and confused lol


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 24, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> ha, they sure do get along great. Just ask micro bats how well they get along with Anteresia, or fruit bats with scrubbies or coastals
> Python tackles fruit bat | Sunshine Coast Pets | Animal and Dog News in Sunshine Coast | The Sunshine Coast Daily


I went out with my family once when I was younger to a well known bat cave at sundown to watch all the bats emerging, and there was a snake hanging out at the cave entrance and it grabbed a bat as they came out...smart snake


----------



## slim6y (Mar 24, 2010)

captive_fairy said:


> I went out with my family once when I was younger to a well known bat cave at sundown to watch all the bats emerging, and there was a snake hanging out at the cave entrance and it grabbed a bat as they came out...smart snake



Go to Undara in North Queensland and you'll see the most stunning examples of night tigers in the world - they wait at the exit to the cave in trees and they take turns at grabbing one of the 750,000 (approx) micro-bats that fly out.

Very amazing to watch - though not sure it's smart - they just take wild swings in the dark with mouth open and eventually a bat falls in!

I remember one night in town I was talking to some people about the snakes and one of the girls asks what do I do with them at night?

Of course I answered they just all come and snuggle up in the bed with me at some stage when they're tired. 

She then continued to ask - what do you do if you bring a girl home?

I said - she'll just have to sleep on the side of the bed as the snakes are so used to taking up the middle....

She continued the questions... "Don't you squash them if you roll over?"

"No - they like it like that - I'm like a comfy blanket to them."

Snakes aye... they're a mystery and a fascination to the world....


----------



## matt86 (Mar 24, 2010)

Regarding breeding pythons, I have been asked to describe what their mating looks like, as though people expect snakes to consult the Karma Sutra and pick some wild position to do it in 

I usually say:
'Well, they generally just tense their tails and lie together - how acrobatic can you be expected to be when you have no limbs?' :lol:


----------



## spydalover (Mar 24, 2010)

one of my friends asked me if a snake poos on you does it burn like acid?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 1, 2010)

This guy puts onion on a snakebite,when i told him not to put anything on a bite i got this



> Please explain why as I have used this on horses, dogs, cats, kid's for oh probably since the mid 60's and no fatalities to date!!! Oh my great granny, and granny also used it too!!!! Have had Drs and vets commend me on my bush survival skills, good for spider bites too!!!!
> 
> Now I have used this on myself and driven to town about 100 miles. Now to date I have had 3 pesky red back bites, 2 tiger snakes, 3 King browns, and red bellies to many to remember, Alziemers setting in. Not to mention the funel web while holidaying in Sydney. But would be much interested in your professional scientific approach to treating bites.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 1, 2010)

regarding the beardies everyone asks, 'how do u tell them apart?!'
gee, they look as individual as people do!!


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Apr 1, 2010)

I was asked the other day if they sleep with my cats and dogs and if they get along without fighting..... What the????


----------



## schizmz (Apr 1, 2010)

I got asked if they try to get into my bed..??:shock:?? wth? lol


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 1, 2010)

spydalover said:


> one of my friends asked me if a snake poos on you does it burn like acid?


 
you mean this is not normal?!?!?!?!:shock:

note to self: stop feeding python rat poisin.


----------



## AMY22 (Apr 2, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> This guy puts onion on a snakebite,when i told him not to put anything on a bite i got this


 Who DOESN'T put onion on snakebites? I be doin' it since 1936! Oh we used onions to treat all kinds of things, snakebites, spiderbites, rate bites, the plague, you name it... I would always use the yellow onion I wore on my belt, which was the style at the time...


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 2, 2010)

The most common for me would be "do you let them roam around the house?", followed by a no, they're in separate enclosures...."so where do you keep them all...in the house or something?"

People always want to know the price tag aswell lol


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 2, 2010)

serpenttongue said:


> I once spoke to a lady around the same age as me (35), that had never heard of a python!! I still cant get my head around that!


 
Thats a recurring frustration of mine. the conversation goes:

"What happens if he bites you? wont you die?"
"no, he's a python"
"so he'lll just make you sick"
"no, he's a python, he doesnt have venom"
"I heard all snakes have venom, just some not enough to kill you"
"you heard wrong"
"no im pretty sure im right" (or) "id stay away anyway, just in case"

theres also the big ones previously mentioned...

has it ever lay down next to you to size you up?
can it escape? 
why would you like them? theyre so cold and slimy...
can you feed it now?

and my personal favourite (because i used to work a 72 hour run over the weekends) 

"who feeds him and looks after him while your gone?"
"no-one"
"WHAT?!?! you just let him starve?"
"no he only eats once a week."
"thats just cruel!"
"stop talking now."


----------



## ZsaZsaGaboa (Jun 26, 2012)

Re: my Murray Darling juvenile..

"Will you get his fangs removed when he's big?"

And my favourite, from Mum;

"Does he need a toy to play with?"

Edit: Jst realised how old this thread is... Sorry to drag it back up!


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 26, 2012)

[Edit: Jst realised how old this thread is... Sorry to drag it back up![/QUOTE]

oh well !! i think the best one is a simple WHY?


----------



## Rissi (Jun 27, 2012)

Choco said:


> And there's always the story someone tells you when they find out you have snakes. You know the one they heard of, about the lady who's snake was lying straight along the bed next to her and the vet told her it was sizing her up to eat her....Muppets...
> 
> EDIT:
> Beat me to it.




I am so sick of hearing this story! we need to re name this website to: "APS - no that old wives tale isn't true they don't lie on your bed next to you and no it wasn't your friend you don't even know the person.com"


----------



## davies.ads (Jun 27, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but was asked today how my snakes pluck the birds that they eat? Or whether I pluck them first before feeding..


----------



## TreeHugger (Jun 27, 2012)

Choco said:


> And there's always the story someone tells you when they find out you have snakes. You know the one they heard of, about the lady who's snake was lying straight along the bed next to her and the vet told her it was sizing her up to eat her....Muppets...
> 
> EDIT:
> Beat me to it.


Holy Moly!!!!!! I have heard so many variations to this same story. Once, the snake was a ALBINO...(becuase I just mentioned I had one I'm guessing) and another who continued to tell me 'I know this becuase I am friends with the vet....) you gotta be kidding me!


----------



## Chanzey (Jun 27, 2012)

Haven't had any real weird questions yet but my family always ask when Im holding on of my snakes "Which one is that? Is that the angry one?" I don't know how after atleast 3 months they can't tell the difference between a yellow and black snake thats twice as big as a brown and white one? Jungle and Bredli (The jungle has struck at me for a month or so now so i dont think shes really a biter much anymore


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 27, 2012)

How does it get up the branch like that with no legs?

Elevator, I install them in every enclosure...


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 27, 2012)

The standard question I get when people see my enclosure (EWDs, Coppertails, water skinks, frogs, fish + gecko) most of whom are quite visible during the day...
Question 1; "so what kind of snake do you have in there?" 
Response; "No snakes, just lizards"
Question 2; "Yeah reptiles, so what snakes do you have in there?"
They don't seem to understand the difference between snakes and lizards...


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine are different, depending on which snake:
Dads Spotted Python - Why is it so small? Do you handle it? Does she bite? Will she constrict my neck off?
My BHP - Why is she so big? OMG she is only young and has much more growing to go, how big will she get? Will she eat children? Is she venomous? Will she kill me? Does she bite and leave 2 fang marks. Will she eat your cat or your birds? What does she eat? Do you feed her rabbits? 
The list goes on with my BHP :/
She is so placid, lol I have laughed in peoples faces before. She is only 1 1/2 years old so is still growing. Just because she has a black head and doesnt have a big boofy python head does not mean she is venomous.
(Also I love the big boofy python heads, not having a go at them )

One of my biggest irritants is:
Why are snakes Slimy? :facepalm:


----------



## Aetain (Jun 30, 2012)

Had the following conversation with my dad last night:
Dad: "How big is Reggie now?"
Me: "Only 40cm"
Dad: "That's still 39cm too long. I'll get the shovel."

It really irks me when people say that or "The only good snake is a dead snake." I love my snake and it really upsets me when they say that. How would they like it if I said that about their dog or cat? :evil: UGH

Sorry for that >_<

/end grumpy rant


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 30, 2012)

Blue tongue lizard bites come back every year at the same time...


----------



## StellaDoore (Jun 30, 2012)

I had someone ask if I fed my snakes vegetables...
One kid who saw my snakes announced that they stung you with their tails (that was a new one).

While doing shows, kids are fascinated with bearded dragons:
Kid: is it real?
Me: no, it's animatronic. 
Kid: why's it called a bearded dragon?
Me: cause when it's angry, his beard glows orange and then he'll breathe fire.

Regarding a Murray Darling: "is that the snake form Snakes on a Plane?" to which I replied "yep! And he played the shark in Jaws!" "REALLY??" -.-"
I have my fun at work ^-^ please note, I do give out the correct information straight after the jokes =]


----------



## LittleHiss (Jun 30, 2012)

I took my lot of lizards to my little brothers very CATHOLIC primary school. They asked where the boyfriends of all the other females were - the teachers weren't very happy when I explained that one male took care of all the ladies, but they were cheered up when they heard about the shinglebacks' cross-country trek to find their mate. I made them pinky-swear that they wouldn't touch anything that they found in the wild and they all turned to the person next to them and shook pinkies... It made me laugh.
A kid in year 4 told me that I was stupid to have them out because if they touched the spikes they would die.
My elderly neighbour swore to me black-and-blue that her mother was a nurse at a school and "once a kid was bitten by a blue tongue and it swelled up and got pussy and then, every year on the same day, it went like that again and she had to give him antibiotics."
An Indian who recently moved here tried to smack my dragon out of my hands to kill it. He also squished a a frog because it was in his house. I asked him why he didn't just take it outside and he said "WHAT?! WITH MY HANDS?!?!?!?!". He was under the impression that the wet stuff on their skin was, in fact, poison and would soak through your skin and kill you. I couldn't convince him otherwise.
But then there are always the sweeties who, at the start of a talk, are terrified of the animals, and by the end, when they get to have a pat, they're the ones who stay behind after the bell rings. And the ones where a mother was going to buy her daughter a cat, but after meeting your lizards, decides that she'll buy her one of those instead.

Oh, and my own MOTHER telling me that she had a friend who was feeding the sheep and he saw a snake and it chased him all the way back to his ute and the climbed the wheel because "it hated him!" 0.0

I also get asked if the Shinglebacks have a brain in each head or only a brain in one of them. "How do you tell which end is the head?"
"Why pay that much for a bloody lizard?! I could go get you dozens of the little blighters!"
"Why do you BUY all those crickets? Can't you just catch them?" this coming from a 40year old school teacher, which is odd... How many crickets do they think the little guys eat?! I'm not spending my day catching 250 odd crickets everyday, not to mention the poisons.


----------

